# B+W ND filters from 2filter.com



## ddashti (Dec 3, 2012)

I heard B+W filters are now Schneider Optics filters, and the main question is this:
Are the filters being sold on 2filter.com actually B+W filters or will they turn out to be Schneider ones?
Has anyone ordered from this website before and received a B+W filter?
Here's a link for a reference:
http://www.2filter.com/prices/products/bwnd.html#7552

Also, what's the main difference between the two filters other than Schneider being the parent brand?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2012)

Schneider Optics is the parent company of B+W (has been for years). You seem to be suggesting the B+W 'brand' is going away, and they will be labeled Schneider Optics? I hadn't heard that...

I ordered a Schneider Optics filter from 2filter, customer service was great (it was an uncoated 10-stop ND, and that was the only 82mm 10-stop available before the B+W one was (re-) released). But B+W has a 10-stop MRC now (even 82mm), so if you order a B+W one, that's what you should get.


----------



## ddashti (Dec 3, 2012)

That'd what I've read only on a couple of sites, and I can't confirm the accuracy of that statement.
I hope the brand isn't being relabeled, although I don't think it's an issue unless the filters are being made differently.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2012)

B&W is not going away or changing, at least I haven't seen a reputable site mention it. Here is the Schneider-Kreuznach site, it shows B&W. BTW, there is a US Subsidiary named Schneider Optics, but they only exist to warehouse and market the german products in the USA. Different products are sold under different brand names.
http://www.schneiderkreuznach.com/index_e.htm
Schneider is a old optical company, they don't have the name of Carl Zeiss, but what the make is top notch.


----------

